# Rod for Pier fishing Bruswick County



## Nismogsxr (May 17, 2015)

I am trying to figure out what would be the correct rod for fishing the piers on the beach/inlets/intercoastal waterways in Brunswick county. I currently have a Offshore Angler Power stick 12' (4-8oz) paired with a Penn Fierce II6000 for fishing the surf. For fishing with shrimp or mullet on the pier, what would be the preferred power, action, length, and lure weight for the rod. I know that if say if I was throwing Gotcha's or bucktails, I would have to have a third rod that is much lighter then the two for bait. Though here at Sunset beach, I do not see many throwing plugs. I know people are recommending 7-9' poles, but I am having no luck finding one that will hold any weight


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Get a 7ft Penn squadron 2, think it's rated to 3/4 oz. You can lob a 2 drop rig with 2oz and still throw gotchas


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

It depends what your fishing for. If I'm going for big fish off the pier I like a heavy 9ft rod with a 6500 to 8000 series reel with 65# braid. This gives me good leverage and power to keep big fish out the pilings. This is for 40 inch class red drum, big Ray's, and sharks. But if I'm going for smaller fish like slot fish, pompano, whiting, bluefish etc. I like a 4000 series combo with 30# braid. This is light enough to feel and enjoy catching smaller fish but still has enough power to get some larger stuff that occasionally hit baits intended for smaller fish. You can also still throw a gotcha or spoon. My 4000 series is the big combo and I am very happy with it. But I don't fish Brunswick but I do fish piers.


----------



## Nismogsxr (May 17, 2015)

40inchreds said:


> It depends what your fishing for. If I'm going for big fish off the pier I like a heavy 9ft rod with a 6500 to 8000 series reel with 65# braid. This gives me good leverage and power to keep big fish out the pilings. This is for 40 inch class red drum, big Ray's, and sharks. But if I'm going for smaller fish like slot fish, pompano, whiting, bluefish etc. I like a 4000 series combo with 30# braid. This is light enough to feel and enjoy catching smaller fish but still has enough power to get some larger stuff that occasionally hit baits intended for smaller fish. You can also still throw a gotcha or spoon. My 4000 series is the big combo and I am very happy with it. But I don't fish Brunswick but I do fish piers.


So what is the rod in your 4000 series combo lol?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

It came with the combo. It's a diawa bg 4000 combo. The reels have the best drag of any reel in the price range and the rod is light and good for small fish but it's still strong and will make easy work of a 3ft shark or medium size ray. I also hav then Penn battle 2 combo but I like the diawa bg better and it seems to be holding up better to. Smooth reeling and drag


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Gotcha plugs off the pier... The Penn Battle combo 3000 is a good starting point.. I was checking them out the other day at the local tackle shop where i live.. I like the 2500 series reel better but the rod is not as stout.

Bucktails are another matter 2 or 3 ounce... Something like a Penn Spinfisher, Slammer or Conflict 5000 series paired with a 7' boat rod at the very least with 40# braid


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I got a battle 3000 combo and the bg4000 out throws it by a lot. It can also throw 2 to 3 oz good.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

" Barely Citation Drum guy" seems to want to have a pi$$ing contest... Making himself look stupid instead.

Look the 3000 combo is just a starting point FOR PIER FISHING GOTCHA PLUGS I personally use a 2000 series reel, 6.5 Shimano MH rod and 10# Crystal fireline. It's not a casting contest! 4000 is way to big and so is a 10' 1-4 rod..that's what I use on the beach. I want balance and light weight. Different fishing altogether.

Throwing bucktails 2 and three ounce at Cobia again refer to the above mentioned as a starting point. I use a lot nicer and custom stuff it just gives you an idea of where to look.

If you get some time when you are in ILM go by Intracoastal Tackle and see Andrew... He fishes pier and beach a lot knows exactly what you need and what he is talking about... Need a custom rod built he I said the one to do it for you


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Look little fish I have both and thought I'd tell the guy which I thought was better for the applications mentioned. Look at the ratings dumb dumb. I bet your super pissy now. Don't get to high on yourself you might of.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

The bg 4000 is 7ft same as the battle 3000but it's in my opinion the better choice if you can only get 1 of them.


----------



## Nismogsxr (May 17, 2015)

So would something like the Star Stellar 7’ Medium-heavy(5/8-2), 7’ heavy (1/2-2 1/2), or 8’ heavy (5/8-3) be good for me? I have heard the 7’ will be an easier rod to throw plugs and gotchas. Will probably put a Diawa BG reel into it since I have heard nothing but good about them. I have 3 Star dealers in between Sunset Beach and Ocean Isle.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The star stellar 3/4-2 and 7 foot would be an excellent choice for gotcha plugs


----------



## Nismogsxr (May 17, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> The star stellar 3/4-2 and 7 foot would be an excellent choice for gotcha plugs


Would it be good for throwing like a double drop rig with shrimp or Mullet on the pier?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah with 3 ozs or less it would be no problem.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Nismogsxr said:


> Would it be good for throwing like a double drop rig with shrimp or Mullet on the pier?


 Casting underhanded and lobbing it you can cast 3 or 4 oz


----------

